# Nets!



## Hanr3 (May 6, 2012)

Up until now I have never had the need for a net in MY boat.

So, educate me!

What do you have, and why?

Why I ask? Going to Kentucky Lake next month and I expect to catch some serious slabs, and we all know Crappie have paper mouths. So I figure I will need a net.

I also ask, because there isn't a converstaion about nets yet. So lets get one going. 

What do you have, or wish you had and why?

:fishing2: 

ostpics:


----------



## bcbouy (May 6, 2012)

4 ft. handle and nylon mesh so i dont have to lean over the side,also wood so it floats


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 7, 2012)

After reading about it on TB I went and ordered an AGO Slider S2

It is bad ass!

https://www.egos2slider.com/


----------



## Hanr3 (May 7, 2012)

Ahab, much much is that little doggy in the window?
Looks like a pretty cool net. 


Floating, yea, big plus and with my butter fingers not a bad idea.


----------



## fish devil (May 7, 2012)

:twisted: I always carry a NET. The bigger the better!!! Helps me haul in the big ones, including this 24lb carp....


----------



## Orbits3 (May 7, 2012)

I bought a net with about a four foot handle because my small boat is a little tippy if you lean over the side to grab a fish. I found out that being a hollow metal handle it fills with water and gets all over the boat. I filled the handle with expanding foam and now no more water gets in the handle plus now it floats. For 15 dollars it's perfect


----------



## 200racing (May 7, 2012)

i like a thin nylon net with big holes allows you go through the water quickly. i actaully was able to lunge and get under a bass that came off my b.i.l hook as we were trying tto net him. 
my handle colapses down to which is handy.


----------



## earl60446 (May 7, 2012)

Plain old medium sized net made of aluminum and cotton (I think) net, it is old but it has always worked for me and I usually don't replace stuff that still works good. I might try to find some foam and fill the handle though just to make it float.
Tim


----------



## Hanr3 (May 8, 2012)

I like that expanding foam idea for several reasons.
I'm cheap and a DIYer. :mrgreen: 


Anybody have one of those collapsing nets? The kind the fold back into the handle. How do you like them?
Concern being I too have a small boat and dont have the room for the net end.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (May 9, 2012)

I have a net but I have never used it. Normally I lip the fish, or use an imitation boga grip for the toothy critters. Then one time I snagged a huge carp in the back with a crank bait. I didn't care about the fish, but I wanted my bait back and I almost didn't get it. A net would have helped a lot, so I got a cheap one a the local farm store. Still waiting to catch a fish big enough to use it.


----------



## bduffel (May 10, 2012)

Have a folding/telescoping net from Wal-Mart that's the shizzle. folds and stows compact but opens and you can extend the handle to about 3-4 feet. Only need for crappie or trout so use rarely but it works well when you need it. Telescoping handle is a great feature.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 11, 2012)

Hanr3 said:


> Ahab, much much is that little doggy in the window?
> Looks like a pretty cool net.
> 
> 
> Floating, yea, big plus and with my butter fingers not a bad idea.




Somewhere between too much for a friggin net but not enough so you do not lose that fish of a lifetime


----------



## Ictalurus (May 11, 2012)

I bought the biggest that would fit where I intended to store it. Ended up with one of the cheap ones from BPS (black net w/ red handle), costs around $12 or so and works just fine.


----------



## muskiemike12 (May 11, 2012)

Loki Nets are the best American made net on the market! They cost more, but I have had the same Loki net for 15 years and it is still in great shape. They are tough to find. I don't think you will find them at any of the big box stores. I got mine at a local tackle shop.

https://www.lokinets.com/library/LokiNets_Catalog_Web_1277916951.pdf

MY favorite in my 14' tin is the TECH4SH it is a great little net.


----------



## Dman23 (May 14, 2012)

I have a frabil orange colored one that colapses into the handle. It rocks!!!! I got it for $60 new so it isnt cheap but it takes less room than a rod and folds open quick. Highly recomended on a small tin!!!!! I dont know what size mine is but i think its the smallest. I figure even a big northern all i need to get is half the fish in it. It will hold any walleye or bass just fine.


----------



## Dman23 (May 14, 2012)

You can see mine along the floor in this pic


----------



## willfishforfood (Jun 3, 2012)

Beckmans net are one of the best made and hold up the the riggers of salmon fishing but for my smaller nets are $25 nets you can pick up anywhere.


----------



## nimmor (Jun 11, 2012)

The only time I carry a net is if were going Crappie fishing. I use my bogo grips for everything else. Takes up less room in the boat.


----------



## shamoo (Jun 11, 2012)

What netting does everyone perfer Nylon or rubber? I heard rubber is better, hooks arent suppose to get hung up plus its suppositly easier on the fishes body. Wouldnt rubber dry rot over time?


----------



## baldrob (Jun 11, 2012)

shamoo said:


> What netting does everyone perfer Nylon or rubber? I heard rubber is better, hooks arent suppose to get hung up plus its suppositly easier on the fishes body. Wouldnt rubber dry rot over time?




I like rubber and I have found everything you said to be true about mine. I've only had it three years, so don't know if dry rot is going to be a problem.


----------

